# How many DCC cab controllers?



## Santafe_man (Mar 18, 2014)

I am trying to work out how many DCC CAB controllers I need to buy to control 3 to 6 diesels. One question I have is can 1 CAB control more than one diesel at once?
In other words can you start up a train,send it on it's way then change addresses to another diesel,start it up & send it on it's way.Basically your got up to 6 trains running around your tracks using 1 CAB controller.

Thanks, John.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Depending on the system. I think my Digitrax SuperChief can run 120 addresses. My Zephyr can run 10 and it is a bottom of the line unit. You need to check the specifications of the system you are using. The system and not the CAB dictates how many addresses can used at once. Many CABs have two knobs for controlling two addresses at the same time.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

I use dc but I think you can
Only thing would be if you have multiple trains going at once then you would have to make sure they didn't end up colliding if there are crossings


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

yes you can run 6 at one time. (i have the Digitrax Zephyr.

there is only one thing that you need to think on.
controlling all the locos will mean FAST switching of the cab. unless you have differant tracks for each loco.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

John

As the guys have said, you CAN control 6 locos with one controller,
starting one going, then the next, and so on. But, then you've heard
of the machinations of the one armed wall paper hanger. It gets
nasty real quicko.

I'd suggest you have 2 or 3 cabs to start with. There is an advantage
to multiple cabs. You and a bud can each have a cab, each driving
his own train...or even 2 trains. As your fleet and layout grows you
can simply plug in additional cabs.

The way we work it on my layout, each engineer must also be
the switchman and see that turnouts are set for his route.

Don


----------



## Santafe_man (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys.I was looking at getting the NCE controllers.Might get 3 CAB controllers as I have 3 independant lines I can run trains on at once.If I run double headers then I can program consists.

John.


----------

